# Colt defender 45acp



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have purchased a colt defender 45 and was wondering if anyone has had the problem of shooting really low at seven yards and worse at longer shots. I was thinking that the front sight might be too high? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

First and foremost you need to try shooting the gun from a rest to make sure its not shooter error. Anticipating recoil can lead to a clinch reflex causing the muzzle to dip.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Taht would be my idea too since it's shooting really low,a little low could be a few things.If you can,have an experienced pistolero try it too,if they get the same results it's more likely the gun.You aren't running hot/light bullets through it are you?They will leave the barrel lower in the recoil arc,so std ball like Win white box 230 gr would be a better choice to get used to a small gun.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

The front sight is not the problem. That's the sight installed by the factory. I owned that same auto and it was a joy to shoot. But, I never shot it long range. It's a short barrel, defensive carry design. I agree, try shooting slowly from a rest. If you can have other shooters try putting rounds down range. It's a quality made firearm and maybe it is shooter error.


----------



## Mutt (May 29, 2015)

Any update to this thread? Any issues with the Colt Defender 45? Is .230 the magic number grain the Colt likes .. I am thinking of getting this next month.

Also looking at the Black Mamba CE IWB


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure I will be a huge amount of help. My 45 Defender is from 2002 and my 9mm from 2010. My .45 is pretty much POA at 25 yards. I tried carrying it for a time and replaced it with a Commander as I live in a more rual environment. Still have it and it is a nice range toy. I mainly shoot 230gr FMJ and JHP in it but it worked O.K. with my 200gr SWC lead hand loads also. I would also have someone else shoot it and shoot it over bags maybe. The new ones have the dovetail front sight so that should be easier. Mine was made during a time when they used tenon front sights in them. Below I have replaced the wrap around grips for some wood stocks.


----------

